# Do you smoke weed?



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I do, but I haven't in a while. Downers don't do a whole lot for me, but I really enjoy a good left-handed cigarette every now and then. 

As for what I smoke it out of. - Paper

My favorite kind - The kind I grow on my own.*


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

nope. im straighedge.


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

When I'm out with a group of friends or at a party then I do, but admittedly I've been reclusive as hell lately so I haven't had the chance to. I would never buy weed just to smoke it alone at home, but I have got awful writers-block recently so I might get high just to see if it can help me in any way. My close friend who I see weekly to exchange wrestling/MMA shows grows it and I could definitely get it from him in future. If I had more money then I'd buy it more often but I'm very frugal.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I've never actually smoked, but I got high via fishbowling recently and it was pretty cool. I don't think I'll ever actually smoke though. Not a habit I want to get into, but I have no problem with people doing it.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

I tried it once and didnt like it, so no.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I haven't smoke any for at lest a year. 

Favorite way to smoke: Pipe

Favorite Weed: sour diesel


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

I don't, but I don't think there's anything wrong with doing so. Just not my thing.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I don't smoke the stuff anymore. I was a kinda a pothead for a few years. 

For me, nothing beats a good joint.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

last time was around April/May.


----------



## CBR (Aug 12, 2004)

I smoke weed almost daily. I smoke it anyways I can. If my friend rolls them I smoke them that way, somebody has a bong we do it like that, pipe (preferably glass) we can do that. It depends on who I'm smoking with really. I also don't care about silly names for the shit, if it gets me high it did it's intended job.


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

I have never smoked weed but hey I might one of these days, anyone want to be my e-dealer?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Yeah I never cared what the stuff was called. If it smelled good and did the job, Amen.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

No, I don't. I don't really care if anyone does, but the people who think they're badass because they do so piss me off.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Last time I smoked was 6 hours ago before our state championship game. Got fucked up.


----------



## CJ Punk (Aug 27, 2009)

CM Punk would not like this thread.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

No, personally I'm straight-edge, but that's just my thing and other people have theirs.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

No, only tried it once years back but I wouldn't mind buying some and smoking it about now if I could find somebody that's selling some.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I only do drugs I can snort off strippers.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

No, I choose not to, but I don't see the big deal about it. But people who do it to look cool/gain popularity are just losers. If you want to smoke, just do it because you like it, not for your status.


----------



## MrJayRed (Aug 27, 2010)

yes, daily most of the time, i do it by myself - fuck sharing yo


----------



## IJ (Oct 29, 2010)

Aren't now and hopefully won't have to.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I don't see why you'd have to smoke weed TeaZy.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Well he could be abducted by aliens and they coerce him to smoke it to get back to Earth.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Hands up those who prefer drinking.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Yep, I like beer.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Good man.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I like Scotch, expensive scotch.

Which is why I mostly drink beer.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I like all of the hard stuff except vodka and gin. I am more of whiskey type though. Tequila when hell needs to be raised.

But beer would be my choice most of the time.


----------



## wcw4life2006 (Feb 24, 2006)

I do everyday.....outta my piece...:gun:


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Not a fan of scotch, I like Vodka personally.

Can't wait till I'm 18 so I can actually legally get it and not to get dad to buy it when I go out.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Kizza said:


> Not a fan of scotch, I like Vodka personally.
> 
> Can't wait till I'm 18 so I can actually legally get it and not to get dad to buy it when I go out.


Wtf, you're not 18?! Thought you were like 20.

And yes, I use to smoke on occasion. Small occasion, hardly ever did it tbh. I enjoyed it though.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

I'm 17. I turn 18 in 25 days.


----------



## Mr Nice Guy (Jun 24, 2008)

Who me?


----------



## couturecorpse (Jul 26, 2010)

Favorite way to smoke: Pipe/ Joint

Favorite Weed: Sour Diesel or Train Wreck


----------



## UnsungZer0 (Nov 21, 2009)

I'm on of those guys who prefers smoking to the drink. I get high, laugh, eat, and crash. I get drunk, dizzy, and vomit. Two of those things are no fun for me

I'll smoke out of anything. Recently tried it out of a corn cob pipe. Pretty interesting to say the least.

The only name I know of is kush, and most people bullshit about really having it. So I dont worry about names. But I do smoke Mr. Nice Guy brand spice though.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

fpalm cops can track ip adresses. Then again, why would they be on a wrestling forum, and why would they care?

I'm straight edge, no need to do anything dangerous.


----------



## M*-*K*-*O (Dec 22, 2007)

the answer is yes


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

If cops are trying to bust people on an internet forum for talking about weed, then I have grave fears for society.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

I live in a house filled with people who do it 24/7 and my house reeks of it so basically, yes I do smoke.

But in all seriousness, I did it here and there in high school with some friends and decided to stop. I entered a weird point in my life where I started to go against things like weed, energy drinks, coffee, ect.I still drink but only socially. I guess I just take pride in the fact that I don't need that stuff to succeed in life and live happy. Also I kind of just asked my self one day "what's the point of this? I don't need this?" It's kind of hard to explain. I got nothing against weed or the people who use it I just don't feel the need to use it anymore.


----------



## dele (Feb 21, 2005)

couturecorpse said:


> Favorite way to smoke: Pipe/ Joint
> 
> Favorite Weed: Sour Diesel or Train Wreck


Sour Diesel will destroy you.



bob2 said:


> fpalm cops can track ip adresses. Then again, why would they be on a wrestling forum, and why would they care?
> 
> I'm straight edge, no need to do anything dangerous.


Wow, a sXe more paranoid than a pothead?


----------



## Stone Cold 4life (Dec 17, 2008)

Yes I do, but very occasionally now. I'm talking once every 2 months. Smoked way too much in college.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

Yes... I do... often.... legally prescribed.... :side:

Favorite strains: OG Kush, Jack Herrer, and Strawberry Cough

Favorite means of toking: Joint.

I much prefer smoking to drinking. I get sick and feel like shit the next day after drinking. With smoking I sleep all night like a baby, and wake up feeling great.

I do plan on quitting though. By quitting I mean go from doing it every other day, to doing it once a month. Would be so much more enjoyable, and with wrestling training coming up in May I probably should ease up on it. Although I feel like I'm just gonna want to smoke more with all that bumping I'm going to be doing in the ring.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

honestly prefer alcohol and pills (ecstasy mainly) but i've smoked a little pot before. no idea what kind. tend to use papers (got to love joints bro) occasionally a bong depending on where we are.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

Sticksy, Ex is bad for you mkay.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Drinking > Smoking


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Got no problems with those that do, but it's not for me.


----------



## Zombiekid29 (Oct 8, 2007)

No I do not and have never. The idea of lighting something on fire and sucking on it just does not appeal to me. 

I am a borderline alcoholic though...


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

The Sheikuation™ said:


> Sticksy, Ex is bad for you mkay.


a lot of things are bad for you. makes for some interesting nights tbh. pills and pot and whatnot aren't a regular occurance for me, maybe once a month if that. Alcohol though, far bigger thing for me.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

yeah, i actually just smoked several hours ago at a rave i was attending. 

i never just do it by myself, i'll do it in social situations, and if it's offered i usually always say yes. apparently you want me to answer some questions too, but i don't really care about those.

drinking is still better though. although i don't hate doing both at the same time.


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

I do but not since March(not by choice) Its just you know I dont really care what type as long as its good and gets me high then I'm alright by it same with how I do it bong joint whatever as long as I get high then damnit its fine by me.


----------



## Mr Nice Guy (Jun 24, 2008)

I tried ex a few times. It really kicked my ass for a couple days trying to come down from that. I don't know how people can party like that regularly.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

I used to, but I don't anymore. It was pretty awesome though.


----------



## brian8448 (Jun 27, 2007)

I do smoke weed, it's the only drug PERIOD I do at this point, prescription, OTC or otherwise going on about 4 months now and I plan to stick with that forever.

I haven't smoked much weed this semester after basically being high all the time this summer but I'll buy a 1/4 of a couple medical strains when finals are done, can't wait.

Favorite strains: Blueberry, Cheese, White Widow.

"I don't care about names, whatever gets me high", this is how I thought when I was 15, but there's a major difference both genetically and in terms of effects of a strong sativa and a strong indica, it's not just bullshit names to sound exotic (though those definetely exist). Also a major difference between medical grade weed and mexican brick weed.

I smoke out of a piece but I'm looking to buy a vape when finals are done too.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

If I'm with people who do, and they offer it, I will. That's a pretty common occurance. I'll chip in for it but I wouldn't buy it for myself to smoke at home, alone. That'd be kind of a downer. 

Whether I prefer a smoke or a drink depends on my mood, really. It's usually both of a weekend. Except when you get essentially snowed in. Fuck snow.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

No, weed is for pussies.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

lol at people saying Alc > Weed.

SURE puking, feeling awful the next morning, doing stupid shit, getting vioelnt (some), driving like a moron, and eating your liver up all beats smoking a joint and making food taste better, music sound better, sex feel better, and basically everything more enjoyable.... without getting sick.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

yeah like everyday. weed is the bomb.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

The Sheikuation™ said:


> lol at people saying Alc > Weed.
> 
> SURE puking, feeling awful the next morning, doing stupid shit, getting vioelnt (some), driving like a moron, and eating your liver up all beats smoking a joint and making food taste better, music sound better, sex feel better, and basically everything more enjoyable.... without getting sick.


Yea, cause no one has ever done stupid shit on weed.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

ItsWhatIdo said:


> Yea, cause no one has ever done stupid shit on weed.


IDK who you're hanging out with, but not in my countless experiences, no.

Don't get me wrong I drink a couple times a month as well, but I almost always regret it.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

ItsWhatIdo said:


> Yea, cause no one has ever done stupid shit on weed.


The idea that marijuana makes you do stupid shit is all propaganda by the government to fuck with people. Nixon and Anslinger pushed that shit for political reasons. I watched a documentary last night. It was very good.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

The Sheikuation™;9105270 said:


> IDK who you're hanging out with, but not in my countless experiences, no.
> 
> Don't get me wrong I drink a couple times a month as well, but I almost always regret it.


I hang out with people who don't smoke weed.

I don't drink either, it's pointless waste of money.

LOL at Nixon making anti-weed propaganda. Let me guess, it's actually healthy for you right?


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

Actually, I'm medically prescribed here in Michigan. Helps me with quite a few different ailments.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Nope never. Never have taken a sip of alcohol either. And don't plan to. Its a personal thing, where I never plan to do these things.


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

Yes. I kinda curled it down in the last Month, i started doing it daily many times 24/7 so i kidna toned it down cause the effect goes so much away and it makes you lazy and you don't think clearly. I do it now like once a Week, like one day 5 Joints, then i stop for a Week or more. I find it great cause it relaxes you, and you eat like crazy and after that sleep like a Baby. I only drink on partys and i find it ok, i can drink as much as i want i am fit the next day, but hell i don't believe this is gonna last forever. Also those things are nothing compared to LSD also known as Acid. I took it a Month ago with 2 Friends in a Park and we stayed the whole Night there also smoking weed and drinking Beer, now that was just a out of space expirience.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

ItsWhatIdo said:


> I hang out with people who don't smoke weed.
> 
> I don't drink either, it's pointless waste of money.
> 
> LOL at Nixon making anti-weed propaganda. Let me guess, it's actually healthy for you right?


I didn't say it was healthy but in the 1900s the government made up a lot of bull about how it makes people crazy which isn't true. 

How do you know what kind of effect weed has if you and your friends don't do it? I smoke 4 or 5 times every week and it never makes me do stupid shit.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

The Sheikuation™ said:


> Actually, I'm medically prescribed here in Michigan. Helps me with quite a few different ailments.


Word. My brother has cancer and weed numbs pain when he has it, helps him get to sleep, helps his appetite, just overall relaxes him. Lots of good qualities.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

Ownage™ said:


> I didn't say it was healthy but in the 1900s the government made up a lot of bull about how it makes people crazy which isn't true.
> 
> How do you know what kind of effect weed has if you and your friends don't do it? I smoke 4 or 5 times every week and it never makes me do stupid shit.


Because at one point I was in high school and college, and lots of guys around me did it. Coincidentally none of those people did shit with their lives except spend their weekly menial salary on drugs.

It's funny that everyone always talks bad about what cigarrettes do to you, but look the other way of the numerous studies talking about the amount of carbon monoxide and tar inhaled while smoking weed.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

The Sheikuation™ said:


> lol at people saying Alc > Weed.
> 
> SURE puking, feeling awful the next morning, doing stupid shit, getting vioelnt (some), driving like a moron, and eating your liver up all beats smoking a joint and making food taste better, music sound better, sex feel better, and basically everything more enjoyable.... without getting sick.


Well, shit, let's just free the weed and ban the sauce instead. I was hammered last night and I did none of those things (well, stupid shit is arguable. Plus the liver thing, but that's out of my hands).

Don't smoke all that often. Like, once every 9 months or something. When I do it's barely enough for it to even count. Few years ago I smoked more, but I've never really been a weed guy, not even when I was at the height of my fuck up whiskey/cocaine/whoremonger stupidity.

Still drink way too much, though.


----------



## brian8448 (Jun 27, 2007)

Smoking ANYTHING is not good for your throat/lungs, this is a given and why it is healthiest to vaporize marijuana. As far as central nervous system and brain function, which I think most people are more concerned about, THC does not have the amount of deleterious effect associated with it as alcohol and many commonly prescribed drugs (antidepressants, ADHD drugs ie amphetamines, painkillers).

You do not physically withdraw from marijuana like other drugs, like alcohol, SSRI's, benzos, opiates, amphetamines, etc. As far as laziness that's really up to the person, the idea that someone is restricted to watching TV and eating junk food in a stupor after smoking is based on after school specials and not reality.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

ItsWhatIdo said:


> Because at one point I was in high school and college, and lots of guys around me did it. Coincidentally none of those people did shit with their lives except spend their weekly menial salary on drugs.
> 
> It's funny that everyone always talks bad about what cigarrettes do to you, but look the other way of the numerous studies talking about the amount of carbon monoxide and tar inhaled while smoking weed.


If they spend all their money on drugs they're probably stupid people to begin with.

I'm not saying that weed isn't bad for your health, I don't really care, I smoke cigarettes too, I was talking about you saying that people act irrationally when they're high. I don't think they do, at least that hasn't been my experience.


----------



## P.Smith (Jan 24, 2010)

No and everyone who does represents the scum of this world and they should all be thrown in a large metal cage so that they can smoke with each other and I don't have to listen to people who do.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Yeah pot doesn't compel you to do anything. It's not PCP. It is mind altering so should be used responsibly.

Also, sober people act irrationally all the time.


----------



## CBR (Aug 12, 2004)

The Sheikuation™ said:


> lol at people saying Alc > Weed.
> 
> SURE puking, feeling awful the next morning, doing stupid shit, getting vioelnt (some), driving like a moron, and eating your liver up all beats smoking a joint and making food taste better, music sound better, sex feel better, and basically everything more enjoyable.... without getting sick.


This. I'd much rather wake up feeling like a million bucks then wake up feeling like shit.


----------



## RKO920 (Feb 5, 2006)

Yeah, probably once a week or something like that. I want to stop soon though. I have been smoking since 14.


----------



## CBR (Aug 12, 2004)

He's a question; who here looks like a pot head? Like people look at you and instantly think "pothead".

People look at me and don't believe I'm a pothead. They see me as a guy who stays away from the stuff, but when I produce the baggie, roll some of it and toke up, they tend to believe me.

I don;t see why the stuff is illegal, implement the same rules as drunk driving if you don't want people to get behind a wheel. Make it frowned upon in the work place like drinking is. Pretty much treat it like alcohol and there won't be so many problems.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I don't smoke anymore but I completely agree on making it legal. California has already shown that is it quite profitable and very taxable.

I was disappointed they didn't legalize it last month. The fact it went to a vote is a good sign though. All in time.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Mr.Styles said:


> He's a question; who here looks like a pot head? Like people look at you and instantly think "pothead".


That would be me. I'm generally unkempt at times, don't shave often, only get 3 or so haircuts a year (at most) because I generally don't give a fuck how I look if i'm just going out. Plus I have a strange sense of humor, I think everyone thinks i'm on drugs.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

"No, because I am not in the seventh grade and I have things to do. Why don't you do some coke like an adult, yeah lets get some meth too." - Daniel Tosh


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

I do not smoke weed and don't really have a strong opinion on the matter.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

I used to smoke it on regular basis. Now, not so often.


----------



## Turbo120 (Nov 20, 2009)

God no, I've never touched the stuff.

Also it caused me to go without seeing a large number of my family for years since the smell of it makes me feel sick.


----------



## Chadwick Winebarger (Jun 26, 2010)

I used to smoke every day. Times get tough, gotta be more frugal so I've cut it down to being my weekend sport. 

Favorite way to smoke: bubbler it's the best of both worlds

Favorite weed: Fuck names for weed. Whenever somebody asks me what kind I have, I say "It's called I trust my guy"


----------



## geraldinhio (Feb 5, 2010)

Used to smoke the wizzle a lot ,now it's ever so often.Once a month.I used to smoke it in my younger days before tests in school and stuff.I wouldn't go into the tests stoned ,I would just have a small toke or two and it would relax me .

I'd personally smoke it anytime it was offered to me but I wouldn't go out of my way to get it.Drinking is much better in my opinion ,for the price of a bag of weed it would get me a good night out.Drinking is way better for socializing too ,I personally don't get bad hangovers anymore so I much perfer drink.I used to perfer weed a lot more when I would wake up like a Zombie after a night of drinking.


----------



## Jaysin (Oct 2, 2005)

Nope. 

Love my JD and Crown though. Always preferred to drink. I never get hangovers while drinking whiskey, wake up feeling just fine.


----------



## erikstans07 (Jun 20, 2007)

I used to smoke every day (sometimes all day). I haven't smoked it in almost 4 months though, as I'm joining the Navy.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

erikstans07 said:


> I used to smoke every day (sometimes all day). I haven't smoked it in almost 4 months though, as I'm joining the Navy.


How is it without the stuff? Better? Worse?

I don't really plan on quitting cold turkey unless I have to, but it'd be nice to cut it down to once or twice a month to make it that much more of a treat.


----------



## Chadwick Winebarger (Jun 26, 2010)

The Sheikuation™ said:


> How is it without the stuff? Better? Worse?
> 
> I don't really plan on quitting cold turkey unless I have to, but it'd be nice to cut it down to once or twice a month to make it that much more of a treat.


About a month ago, I went from smoking everyday to only smoking once a week, if that. Honestly I was surprised by how much of a difference it makes. Personally, I feel like it's a better way of doing it, and the buzz is definitly better than when you're oversaturating yourself. I don't think I'm ever going to go back to smoking everyday. 

Well maybe when I'm retired, because really, what else is there to do when you're retired?


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Used to be a big pot head, don't really smoke much anymore (a few times a month at the most). I do have a medical card though should I ever get the itch.

I smoke blunts, rarely use bongs unless it's someone elses. I pretty much like anything purple, mainly cause I spent years of smoking blunts with black people and they are obsessed with smoking purple.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

The Sheikuation™ said:


> lol at people saying Alc > Weed.
> 
> SURE puking, feeling awful the next morning, doing stupid shit, getting vioelnt (some), driving like a moron, and eating your liver up all beats smoking a joint and making food taste better, music sound better, sex feel better, and basically everything more enjoyable.... without getting sick.


Never got a hangover. Never done any of that crap getting drunk.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Mr.Styles said:


> He's a question; who here looks like a pot head? Like people look at you and instantly think "pothead".
> 
> People look at me and don't believe I'm a pothead. They see me as a guy who stays away from the stuff, but when I produce the baggie, roll some of it and toke up, they tend to believe me.
> 
> I don;t see why the stuff is illegal, implement the same rules as drunk driving if you don't want people to get behind a wheel. Make it frowned upon in the work place like drinking is. Pretty much treat it like alcohol and there won't be so many problems.


I actually get called a pothead. I generally am very relaxed, don't get wound up about anything, have fairly long hair and look pretty filthy and uninterested. My parents asked me once if I'd smoked, that's how bad I look. Never have though.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

Kizza said:


> Never got a hangover. Never done any of that crap getting drunk.


You never puked after or during a night of drinking? You never said or did something moronic when drunk? You never felt like ass the next day? Lucky you, because I'm pretty damn sure you're in the minority.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

I've done a lot of dumb shit drinking, but that's all part of the fun. I've had more fun while drunk than I ever had while I was high. 

However thinking back on it getting high in the summer when I was like 15/16/17 without a care in the world or much responsibilities and raiding 7/11 for some munchies/mcdonalds at like 3 AM were also good times. Once I hit a certain age though that shit started to feel stupid to me.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

i've been called a pothead, also been asked if i smoked ice. fyi i'm don't but my eyes occasionally give that impression.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

Sticksy said:


> i've been called a pothead, also been asked if i smoked ice. fyi i'm don't but my eyes occasionally give that impression.


So does your grammar


----------



## 189558 (Aug 18, 2009)

The Sheikuation™ said:


> You never puked after or during a night of drinking? You never said or did something moronic when drunk? You never felt like ass the next day?


I've done a lot of stupid shit drunk. There is a video on my friends phone after I got plastered yelling at a video of a guy yelling at a cat.

As for the main subject I have tried weed a couple times. Not a big fan though. I'm more of a beer drinker than anything now.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Our manager's crazy. He always smokes Dust. He's got his own room at the back of the bus.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

The Sheikuation™ said:


> You never puked after or during a night of drinking? You never said or did something moronic when drunk? You never felt like ass the next day? Lucky you, because I'm pretty damn sure you're in the minority.


Nope. I have a high tolerance for alcohol apparently, but I also don't drink a fuckload of booze. I like the buzzed feeling of vodka, and when it goes down how it makes you feel nice and warm. It depends what you mean by stupid shit. Obviously I've done stuff like karaoke, but who hasn't when they're drunk?

I have nothing against pot, hell, if it was offered to me, I'd probably give it a try. Done research, all the so called risks are amazingly exaggerated.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

The Sheikuation™ said:


> So does your grammar


oh no you didn't.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

You deservesing it. Are your eyes bloodshot a lot or do you have a lazy eye?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

bloodshot. i remember heading into a tutorial class and having the med science students all thinking i had been toking up.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

My eyes get bloodshot now and then too. I'm sure people think I'm stoned as well.


----------



## JEFF.JARRETT (Oct 26, 2010)

I use uppers when I'm down and downers when I'm up. From experience, Potheads are the lowest form of scum on the earth.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

Didn't know you got much experience in that cave you live in.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

The Sheikuation™;9105279 said:


> Actually, I'm medically prescribed here in Michigan. Helps me with quite a few different ailments.


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/rants/529287-fuck-life.html


----------



## Barry_Darsow (Apr 17, 2010)

Im probably older than most, if not everyone in this thread, and ive only done it a handful of times. Smoking anything in general has never been my cup of tea...even the times i did smoke weed i was already hammered. I know its not the healthy alternative but ive always just been a big beer guy. I try to avoid liquor as i slam the shit like its beer....the only "pace" i know of is fucking Orlando.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

WCW said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/rants/529287-fuck-life.html


Your point? I've been smoking for 3 years, so what does my recent hardship have to do with me smoking pot?

I've been toking up for 3 years. I could use pot as an excuse as to why I've been confused lately, but that would just be an excuse. 

I'd rather man up and admit I have to get my priorities straight.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Really pot could be a legitimate reason or factor why you're confused. It is one of the side effects of it. It doesn't effect everyone the same way but it is mind altering to everyone who does it.

I didn't get the impression you were "confused" in the Fuck Life thread though.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

The Sheikuation™ said:


> Your point? I've been smoking for 3 years, so what does my recent hardship have to do with me smoking pot?
> 
> I've been toking up for 3 years. I could use pot as an excuse as to why I've been confused lately, but that would just be an excuse.
> 
> I'd rather man up and admit I have to get my priorities straight.


Location: House of Truth


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

MrMister said:


> Really pot could be a legitimate reason or factor why you're confused. It is one of the side effects of it. It doesn't effect everyone the same way but it is mind altering to everyone who does it.
> 
> I didn't get the impression you were "confused" in the Fuck Life thread though.


Pot definitely could be, but why use it an excuse now and not for the other years I've been smoking? 

Also if you don't mind me asking, what impression did you get from the thread?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

The Sheikuation™ said:


> Pot definitely could be, but why use it an excuse now and not for the other years I've been smoking?
> 
> Also if you don't mind me asking, what impression did you get from the thread?


That you want more from life, and different experiences than your predecessors, which is normal. That's the main gist of it anyway. You're at a turning point where you can, for the first time probably, make this a reality. That's heavy stuff. It's normal to feel overwhelmed by it, but you shoulder that burden and carry it with pride.

An excuse and a cause are two different things. It can be delusional to say I don't want to use alcohol as an excuse for why I fuck up so I'm going to keep drinking. I'm NOT saying that's what you're doing with pot. I'm saying it to illustrate the danger of delusion.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Shieky, if I see you lighting anything i'm calling the Department of Homeland Security.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Sweet, the return of McQueen's overt racism.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

MrMister said:


> That you want more from life, and different experiences than your predecessors, which is normal. That's the main gist of it anyway. You're at a turning point where you can, for the first time probably, make this a reality. That's heavy stuff. It's normal to feel overwhelmed by it, but you shoulder that burden and carry it with pride.
> 
> An excuse and a cause are two different things. It can be delusional to say I don't want to use alcohol as an excuse for why I fuck up so I'm going to keep drinking. I'm NOT saying that's what you're doing with pot. I'm saying it to illustrate the danger of delusion.


Good answer. I'm in the bar drinking as we speak. 

And McQueen, it's good to see you're back to your old tactics.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I aim to please. I also aim at black people but thats discussion for another thread.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Yes, racism.

Rant is looking up.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

The Sheikuation™ said:


> Good answer. I'm in the bar drinking as we speak.
> 
> And McQueen, it's good to see you're back to your old tactics.


Ah so booze is your excuse then.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Don't do it, but the argument that it's for morons which I saw earlier in this thread is retarded. Some of my smartest mates do it.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Never smoked anything.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

AboveTheInfluence1993


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

SoberSince1993


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

haha nice one dude


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Yeah I've neevr been drunk either.


----------



## D-XFann9933 (Nov 24, 2006)

I have and I will only do it socially. But as far as doing it by myself that's a no.


----------



## Zombiekid29 (Oct 8, 2007)

Yeah1993 said:


> Yeah I've neevr *had friends* either.


Fixed. You're welcome.


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

i been straightedge my whole life. all my friends do it though, hard to meet other straighedge people in the rhode island cess pool.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Zombiekid29 said:


> Fixed. You're welcome.


ohshit1993


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Zombiekid29 said:


> Fixed. You're welcome.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Never smoked pot or anything. But I dont mind people who do, just dont get behind the wheels afterwards you dumbfuck.

As for drinking, well of course. But thats been cut down to maybe once a month lately.


----------



## punx06 (Sep 12, 2006)

Yeah I smoke up but haven't had any for about 6 months. Can't really afford to keep buying it. 

My favorite is Northern Lights in a good old fashioned joint.


----------



## dele (Feb 21, 2005)

JasonLives said:


> Never smoked pot or anything. But I dont mind people who do, just dont get behind the wheels afterwards you dumbfuck.
> 
> As for drinking, well of course. But thats been cut down to maybe once a month lately.


Driving while high is AWESOME.

Also, as a person who has medical marijuana for anxiety, it's a wonder drug to be honest.


----------



## JEFF.JARRETT (Oct 26, 2010)

dele said:


> Driving while high is AWESOME.
> 
> Also, as a person who has *medical marijuana for anxiety*, it's a wonder drug to be honest.


That's laughable, marijuana causes anxiety and paranoia.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

JEFF.JARRETT said:


> That's laughable, marijuana causes anxiety and paranoia.


One of the many, many misconceptions of the wonder plant. I am well versed in the ways of the plant and it doesn't do that or even half of the stereotypes that go along with it.


----------



## The Ultimate Puke (Feb 9, 2004)

walls said:


> One of the many, many misconceptions of the wonder plant. I am well versed in the ways of the plant and it doesn't do that or even half of the stereotypes that go along with it.


Maybe not to you, but everyone is different. I've suffered from anxiety for the last year and a half and I can tell you that smoking weed is the WORST thing I have ever done. I used to smoke it a lot back when I was about 15/16, could handle it then. Stopped smoking for a few years when I turned 21. I had a pass of a joint back in January this year for the first time since New Year 2008, and had the scariest panic attack I've ever had. I'll never touch it again.


----------



## dele (Feb 21, 2005)

I was the same way when I was 21. Honestly, it was probably due to the type of weed you were smoking. Some can get downright scary with the types of hallucination. What I recommend to you is to get some kush or diesel strains and try that. That's what I use for my anxiety attacks (medical in michigan = win).

A lot of the misconceptions about the people who smoke weed are due to the shady motherfuckers that deal in the bigger cities. Up in the UP of Michigan, we just smoke everywhere because everyone doesn't give a fuck as long as you don't mess with them. We have 4 cops on duty at any given time, and they're dealing with the drinkers and not with the smokers.

Edit: If any sXe on here ever lives in the same city as I do (moving to a new job in a few weeks), I will smoke you down with the best weed I have for free.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

walls said:


> One of the many, many misconceptions of the wonder plant. I am well versed in the ways of the plant and it doesn't do that or even half of the stereotypes that go along with it.


It affects people differently. Being well versed you should know this.


----------



## DR JUPES (May 21, 2009)

I do know of a guy who developed depression over weed and killed himself.


----------



## Kamaria (Jun 10, 2009)

I wouldn't even know where to get the stuff if I wanted. Dealing any kind of drugs seems it'd be dangerous because of the kind of people that sell it.


----------



## dele (Feb 21, 2005)

Kamaria said:


> I wouldn't even know where to get the stuff if I wanted. Dealing any kind of drugs seems it'd be dangerous because of the kind of people that sell it.


It really depends where you are. In the UP, we have friends who will bring it over to our house and hang out. It's awesome.


----------



## 21 - 1 (Jan 8, 2010)

I'd rather just touch myself for a while.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

dele said:


> *Driving while high is AWESOME.*
> Also, as a person who has medical marijuana for anxiety, it's a wonder drug to be honest.


Yeah tell that to the 8 people who were run over and killed today in Italy by a driver who was high.










Im sure the driver thought that was really awesome :no:


----------



## 21 - 1 (Jan 8, 2010)

He can't, they're dead.

8*D


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Vintage™;9107679 said:


> He can't, they're dead.
> 
> 8*D


Then tell their 4 injuries friends that didnt die


----------



## dele (Feb 21, 2005)

JasonLives said:


> Yeah tell that to the 8 people who were run over and killed today in Italy by a driver who was high.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm actually a pretty damn good driver high. I'm guessing that guy had some other stuff in their system or are just really fuking stupid.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

dele said:


> I'm actually a pretty damn good driver high. I'm guessing that guy had some other stuff in their system or are just really fuking stupid.


Thats usually what everyone under the influence says, which is why they are dumb enough to get behind the wheels in the first place. 

The guy only tested positive for marijuana. And hey, im sure that guy thought he was a damn good driver too. Until he now killed 8 people.

Im sure some people can do basic driving while high. But will lack in judgement and handling of situations that can occur.
And after the accident happends, then the guy has to ask himself "Could I have handled that situation better if I wasent under the influence? Would I have made that decision?"


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

Yeah, driving high on Marijuana is NOT A PROBLEM.

I'm actually a more cautious driver on pot. Some people don't realize Pot is NOTHING like alcohol, and is a MEDICINE. People always drive after taking their medicine, despite the bottle instructing not to do so. Same goes for Marijuana.


----------



## P.Smith (Jan 24, 2010)

dele said:


> Driving while high is AWESOME.


Wow that's bad, you do realise there is a good chance you could KILL SOMEONE while driving high.

Seriously anyone who drives while under the influence deserves the death penalty.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Anyone who believes in the death penalty deserves the death penalty. :side:


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

P.Smith said:


> Wow that's bad, you do realise there is a good chance you could KILL SOMEONE while driving high.
> 
> Seriously anyone who drives while under the influence deserves the death penalty.


Get off your high horse asshole. Theres a chance you could kill someone driving sober too.

I don't personally smoke weed (I have but its not my thing) but i've seen and known enough people who do and it effects everyone differently. Some people it turns into blithering idiots but most people are just fine, most just mellow out and sit there.


----------



## dele (Feb 21, 2005)

JasonLives said:


> Thats usually what everyone under the influence says, which is why they are dumb enough to get behind the wheels in the first place.
> 
> The guy only tested positive for marijuana. And hey, im sure that guy thought he was a damn good driver too. Until he now killed 8 people.
> 
> ...


Here's the usual situation when I drive high:

-Get in my late 90's buick lesabre
-Take my time backing out as I don't want to disturb anything more than the pavement
-Making sure I take the saftest turn possible
-Once I get up to the speed limit, I make sure to use cruise control
-Take my time parking my car
-Get out of car and admire parking
-Walk into house
-Go to the bedroom door
-Open it up
-Get on the floor
-Everybody do the dinosaur




The Sheikuation™ said:


> Yeah, driving high on Marijuana is NOT A PROBLEM.
> 
> I'm actually a more cautious driver on pot. Some people don't realize Pot is NOTHING like alcohol, and is a MEDICINE. People always drive after taking their medicine, despite the bottle instructing not to do so. Same goes for Marijuana.


Exactly. Marijuana is NOT alcohol. Also, driving stoned is bad, while driving high is fine. There is a difference.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Nice 90's hip hop reference Dele.


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

How about this?

Don't operate any heavy machinery while on any mind altering substance without a doctor's advice.

This "I'm a great high driver" discussion is really fucking stupid

I don't drive a lawn mower when I use something that changes the way I think let alone a car.


----------



## dele (Feb 21, 2005)

^^ I'm willing to guess using a riding lawnmower high to be awesome.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

But lets say people react different on marijuana, to say it cant have a negative effect is retarded.

How did anyone of you know that you would drive perfectly fine the first times you drove high?? You had no clue. And I seriously doubt you went out to a empty test track to see how good you drove while high.
No you tested it on the road, with people. Guessing that you drove fine. Which means, your exactly like the idiots that drink and think they are great drivers. Until they crash.
People can be drunk and drive fine aswell, driving is in the backbone for experienced drivers. But that doesnt mean you wont respond in a negative way when a traffic situation occurs because you are under the influence of something.
And people under the influence usually dont know they are doing anything wrong until a accident happen. You get home thinking that because nothing happened, you drove great. 
I just dont have any respect for people who drive under the influence. Total lack of respect for others and I wouldnt mind if they all drove into a tree and died. 

And hopefully the tree will be okey


----------



## dele (Feb 21, 2005)

JasonLives said:


> But lets say people react different on marijuana, to say it cant have a negative effect is retarded.


Let's.


JasonLives said:


> How did anyone of you know that you would drive perfectly fine the first times you drove high?? You had no clue. And I seriously doubt you went out to a empty test track to see how good you drove while high.


Exactly! Do you know where I live? Well, allow me to enlighten you.
I live in Houghton, Michigan. It's at the very top of the Upper Peninsula.









Empty enough?


JasonLives said:


> No you tested it on the road, with people. Guessing that you drove fine. Which means, your exactly like the idiots that drink and think they are great drivers. Until they crash.


I really can't stress this enough: High =/= Drunk. I really can't stress that enough. It's really hard to explain to someone who doesn't smoke regularly.



JasonLives said:


> People can be drunk and drive fine aswell, driving is in the backbone for experienced drivers. But that doesnt mean you wont respond in a negative way when a traffic situation occurs because you are under the influence of something.


When drunk: I swerve, speed, and act like a dick. When high, I go the speed limit and make sure to be in the lines. I don't live in a big city. I live in the middle of nowhere.



JasonLives said:


> And people under the influence usually dont know they are doing anything wrong until a accident happen. You get home thinking that because nothing happened, you drove great.


I think I speak for a lot of people who smoke by saying that I'm more critical of my driving high than sober. 



JasonLives said:


> I just dont have any respect for people who drive under the influence. Total lack of respect for others and I wouldnt mind if they all drove into a tree and died.
> 
> And hopefully the tree will be okey


I played college football (not the sissy soccer, btw), I would destroy that tree.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

You can drive fine when you're high. It's nothing like driving drunk.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

We had an advert here against driving high.

Are there really like little digimon creatures that fly through the air and hit your car?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Yeah but being high only allows you to see them. They're always there.


----------



## JEFF.JARRETT (Oct 26, 2010)

Ownage™ said:


> You can drive fine when you're high. It's nothing like driving drunk.


It's still a DUI and potential hazard to others. Also it's not like potheads are known for good judgment.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

These guys are right. Pot doesn't affect your motor skills or cognition to the same extreme alcohol does.

It does have an affect though. To say it doesn't is just not true.


----------



## Prime Time Keim (Jan 10, 2006)

Once in a rare blue moon. Never cared for it. Don't know what kind - it was always socially so I've never had to pay a damn penny for a dime any time.

Apparently, I do everything known to Dewey Cox, though.


----------



## dele (Feb 21, 2005)

JEFF.JARRETT said:


> It's still a DUI and potential hazard to others. Also it's not like potheads are known for good judgment.


I'm a pothead and I'm getting a Master's in Business Administration in a week. Good enough judgment?


----------



## Zombiekid29 (Oct 8, 2007)

No. Business degrees are for people who can't get real degrees. You might as well have majored in Interpretive Dance.


----------



## 21 - 1 (Jan 8, 2010)

Spoiler: for Business Administration



If you're the boss, you're in charge.


----------



## dele (Feb 21, 2005)

Zombiekid29 said:


> No. Business degrees are for people who can't get real degrees. You might as well have majored in Interpretive Dance.


Well it is from an engineering school. It's kind of a redeeming quality.


----------



## Prime Time Keim (Jan 10, 2006)

I'm a high school drop-out and I'm doing pretty whelp. Yip, 25-years old next week and still living with my parents!


----------



## sbuch (Nov 8, 2006)

*Marijuana Drug Test*

I'm soon to be tested for marijuana and as soon as I found out, about six days ago, I quit smoking and haven't looked back. However, before then I smoked about 2-3 times a day for a good year and a half. Some nights I would even smoke 6-7 times, but that was back in the summer and while on vacation. I was wondering if anyone has any insight on how long it will stay in my system and if anyone has been in the situation has any tips for how to pass the test.

I will be staying clean up until my test, but I know the stuff is still in my system. I've been drinking cranberry juice, but I'm just looking for anymore tips/info.


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

*Re: Marijuana Drug Test*

Disregard this post.


----------



## Outkazt2k9 (Oct 19, 2009)

*Re: Marijuana Drug Test*

I think drinking a lot of water helps. I think it stays in your system for a month (not too sure though). If you are willing to spend the cash, there is something where you can put clean urine and transfer it down using a tube. I forgot what it was called, but I saw on "Manswers" on Spike TV. Maybe google it or go to the spike tv site to look for the episode.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Marijuana Drug Test*

*You need to drink as much water as possible. That still might not be enough since you've smoked so much for so long. *


----------



## dele (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: Marijuana Drug Test*

Go to a local head shop and ask for detox or masking agents. When you get them, ask how to use them. Usually it takes 2-3 hours and 2-4 pisses before your piss gets clean. After that you have about a 2 hour window where they won't detect it.

I also recommend lots of Red Bull and cranberry juice, as both use the same ingredients as a masking agent.

However, DO NOT, dilute yourself with a ton of water right before the test. Tests WILL pick up whether you've diluted your system and fail you.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: Marijuana Drug Test*

I've heard from friends that they will fail you if you they can detect that you've been drinking a lot of water. Apparently they can tell too.

Take this double second hand knowledge with a grain of salt.


----------



## dele (Feb 21, 2005)

Prime Time Keim said:


> I'm a high school drop-out and I'm doing pretty whelp. Yip, 25-years old next week and still living with my parents!


Living the dream!


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

*Re: Marijuana Drug Test*

:lmao

I actually don't think drinking a lot of water will help, but a friend of mine got away with it by doing this (and he just smoked weed the day before this drug test):

He went into the bathroom by himself and after he was done, he added water to the cup...and sure enough the next day they said he passed.


----------



## sbuch (Nov 8, 2006)

*Re: Marijuana Drug Test*



InstantClassic2.0 said:


> :lmao
> 
> I actually don't think drinking a lot of water will help, but a friend of mine got away with it by doing this (and he just smoked weed the day before this drug test):
> 
> He went into the bathroom by himself and after he was done, he added water to the cup...and sure enough the next day they said he passed.


Damn thats a little too ballsy for the situation I'm unfortunately stuck in. But thanks for all the replies everyone. I do have until 1/25 until I have to take the drug test, so hopefully with a mix of redbull/cranberry juice/water and possibly a detox agent my system will get clean. 

And Outkazt2k9 the product you're talking about is "Wizanator" lol. One of my buddies has one, but again its a little too ballsy for my situation. 

Keep the ideas coming!


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

*Re: Marijuana Drug Test*

I have heard that drinking vinegar works just drink a ton of water thats what I did.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Marijuana Drug Test*



InstantClassic2.0 said:


> :lmao
> 
> I actually don't think drinking a lot of water will help, but a friend of mine got away with it by doing this (and he just smoked weed the day before this drug test):
> 
> He went into the bathroom by himself and after he was done, he added water to the cup...and sure enough the next day they said he passed.


*Most places are too smart for that. They either watch you piss in the cup or have blue toilet water to prevent that.*


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

*Re: Marijuana Drug Test*



sbuch said:


> Damn thats a little too ballsy for the situation I'm unfortunately stuck in. But thanks for all the replies everyone. I do have until 1/25 until I have to take the drug test, so hopefully with a mix of redbull/cranberry juice/water and possibly a detox agent my system will get clean.
> 
> And Outkazt2k9 the product you're talking about is "Wizanator" lol. One of my buddies has one, but again its a little too ballsy for my situation.
> 
> Keep the ideas coming!


The test is January 25th? You should be good man.


----------



## sbuch (Nov 8, 2006)

*Re: Marijuana Drug Test*

Well, I have to take the test _before_ 1/25. However, I want to take the test sometime before the biggest party night of the year, New Years Eve. I just purchased some home drug testing kits so when those arrive I will see if my system is clean and if I am able to take the test before that night.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

*Re: Marijuana Drug Test*

It depends on what kind of test it is. Is it an employer or parent? Because a lot of employers use saliva tests, which only pick up the past day or so. 

If it's a piss test, your best bet is to get a friend who doesn't smoke to donate a "sample" for you. It sounds weird, but it's the safest way. Get one of those M&M Minis candies... the ones that come in those plastic tubes and have your friend piss in it. Those tubes are thick enough to not leak and thin enough to absorb your body heat. Then wrap that fucker up in tape TIGHTLY and carry it between your legs for about an hour before the test to keep it warm. Don't wrap too much tape around it though because you'll have to open it fairly quickly when you transfer the sample into the cup they give you. 

If it's a hair test, you're fucked.


----------



## sbuch (Nov 8, 2006)

*Re: Marijuana Drug Test*



Cerbs said:


> It depends on what kind of test it is. Is it an employer or parent? Because a lot of employers use saliva tests, which only pick up the past day or so.
> 
> If it's a piss test, your best bet is to get a friend who doesn't smoke to donate a "sample" for you. It sounds weird, but it's the safest way. Get one of those M&M Minis candies... the ones that come in those plastic tubes and have your friend piss in it. Those tubes are thick enough to not leak and thin enough to absorb your body heat. Then wrap that fucker up in tape TIGHTLY and carry it between your legs for about an hour before the test to keep it warm. Don't wrap too much tape around it though because you'll have to open it fairly quickly when you transfer the sample into the cup they give you.
> 
> If it's a hair test, you're fucked.


Lol yes I know, luckily it is not a hair test. I will be fucked for hair test for most likely my whole life. Yes it is a piss test and I thought of getting a "sample" but the test if for my local court system, so I going to try and do it the _legal_ way.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

*Re: Marijuana Drug Test*

Yeah, then they might watch you do it considering it's a court thing. tbh, a month and a half should be fine. Just don't smoke it anymore. The water thing doesn't work btw.


----------



## dele (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: Marijuana Drug Test*

For future reference, most head shops sell shampoo which forms a temporary seal around your hair, thus preventing a positive.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Marijuana Drug Test*

Just pay off the nurse and you'll pass. Make sure you get a poor one otherwise they won't be desperate for money and will turn you in.

Don't do this wink wink.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

MrMister said:


> It affects people differently. Being well versed you should know this.


I'm well aware it affects everyone differently. It can make you paranoid, but usually it makes you paranoid about things you shoved in the back of your mind and it's bringing them out to the surface. An example of this would be a few weeks ago I was really worrying about a health issue I was having but always just pushed it aside. I smoked up and that's all I thought about for about 25 mins until I came to the conclusion I needed to come to anyway. If you go into it with a negative mindset to begin with, you're going to have a bad time while doing it.

I have rheumatoid arthritis which affects my sleeping (I still only get about 2-3 hours a day, sadly) and my eating. I sleep better when on it and I know for a fact that I eat a lot more. I do not believe, though, that there are people who get paranoid every single solitary time they smoked if done correctly. It depends on the type they smoke (there are 2 major kinds of weed) and like I said before, their mindset going into it. Weed is an amazing thing that if you are experienced with it you can make your brain do amazing things. When high if my knee is swollen and bothering me I can literally tell my brain to stop hurting there so much and a lot of, though not all, the pain will almost instantaneously go away. If someone has gotten paranoid every single time they smoked, then they need to figure out what's making them act that way while on it. I find it very hard to lie when I am high, it's the ultimate truth for myself and my brain. I can't run from shit when I am high, the conclusions are already there. It's very hard to explain and I know it sounds very stonerish as I'm reading it back. I guess I could sum it all up by saying that weed checks my ego at the door and makes the answers in life so much clearer. If you think something is a bad idea, smoke a little first and you will come to the conclusion you need I can promise you.

And as far as making people lazy, I disagree. Those people were lazy already. Sure, you can smoke a bit and play video games and eat shit all day and that's fun but it doesn't make you a lazier person. Anyone who is like that as I said before is just lazy to begin with. I smoke a lot and I'm not lazy in the least and I have a million reasons as to why I could possibly be lazy that don't involve weed. Weed also doesn't slow down reaction time, in my opinion, either. I know for a fact that when I'm high if I play video games I am 100X better at them then when I am sober. I can feel the game better, if that makes any sense. I have rolled in BJJ class while high and BJJ is hugely based off reaction time, etc. I know for a fact that Eddie Bravo (famous BJJ instructor) is always high when teaching and training and pretty much everyone else in his class is high as well at that time. I've never personally driven high, but I have been in cars while the driver was high (always weed, never any hard drugs) and there was literally no difference.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: Marijuana Drug Test*



dele said:


> For future reference, most head shops sell shampoo which forms a temporary seal around your hair, thus preventing a positive.


Is this serious? That's incredibly handy if it exists and really works.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Your destrucity is off the charts walls.

I completely agree with what you're saying with most of that actually. I was just talking some random shit.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

MrMister said:


> Your destrucity is off the charts walls.
> 
> I completely agree with what you're saying with most of that actually. I was just talking some random shit.


I don't even feel stupid for admitting this, but I have no idea what destrucity means. I even dictionary.com'd that shit and it had nothing either. Never heard that word in my life and if I have I obviously don't remember.

I wasn't trying to attack you or anything anyway. I just read through this entire thread and some people were using the same old misconceptions of weed and it bothers me. I used to think that weed was for losers and I actually passed on about 3 women who were all hot as fuck because they smoked and I just wouldn't put up with it or deal with it back then. I look back at that time now and laugh. Weed has helped my life so much in such a positive way. It really helps with my pain (all my joints swell up and it helps me work out better and eat better) and sometimes that just sucks huge balls. I've had rheumatoid arthritis since I was 14 (23 now) and I didn't start smoking until a little after my 20th birthday. I wish I used to smoke back then because, aside from 3 hot as fuck women, I would have had a much easier time pain wise.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Google destrucity and Ultimate Warrior. Hopefully that will produce some lulz for ya.

I certainly didn't perceive an attack or anything approaching that.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

I actually did after dictionary.com had nothing for me and did laugh. One link led to the the Warrior's actual site (I think it's his) and there is like 8 paragraphs explaining it. I just didn't know if it was a typo on your end or something at first.

Now that we are all on the same page with it, I can see why you would think that.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Yeah he's totally nuts or just really funny. Seeing him in some shoot interviews he doesn't seem to have a sense of humor...or he's just that great of a comedian, like Andy Kaufman levels of acting totally serious about something he's actually totally joking about.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

He legally changed his name to Warrior. Some say that is crazy, I say that's fucking bad ass.

"What's your name?"

"...Warrior" 

"Warrior?...Like The Warrior or...?"

"My name is...Warrior"

Yes, please.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Ya know as nuts as I think he is (that's not the worst thing in the world for the record), he's got his shit together much more than people like Hogan and Flair.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

This is true. I know for a fact I would rather spend the day with Warrior than Flair or Hogan. That would be an awesome day, I would have to think. Interesting, if nothing else.


----------



## dele (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: Marijuana Drug Test*



sbuch said:


> Well, I have to take the test _before_ 1/25. However, I want to take the test sometime before the biggest party night of the year, New Years Eve. I just purchased some home drug testing kits so when those arrive I will see if my system is clean and if I am able to take the test before that night.


Well shit, just go sober until after Christmas. Drink plenty of water during that time and you'll be fine.



MrMister said:


> Is this serious? That's incredibly handy if it exists and really works.


It is serious. But, again, you have about a 2 hour window. That being said, once the hair is cut, it will stay clean.


----------



## dele (Feb 21, 2005)

Just don't queer up the place. He'll kick your ass.


----------



## JEFF.JARRETT (Oct 26, 2010)

Weed doesn't make the world work.


----------



## Rajah (Feb 16, 2003)

Do we realy need 2 weed based threads? No.

Merged.

Why do you think they call it dope?


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Rajah said:


> Do we realy need 2 weed based threads? No.
> 
> Merged.
> 
> Why do you think they call it dope?


Well played, sir. Minus the typo when trying to make a statement about weed making people not function properly


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

dele said:


> Just don't queer up the place. He'll kick your ass.


"Queering doesn't make the world go round."


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

ULTIMATE WARRIOR.


----------



## dele (Feb 21, 2005)

JEFF.JARRETT said:


> Weed doesn't make the world work.


No, but it is fun.



Rajah said:


> Do we realy need 2 weed based threads? No.
> 
> Merged.
> 
> Why do you think they call it dope?


HEYOOOO!


----------



## sbuch (Nov 8, 2006)

Well my thread wasn't about smoking weed, it was about the drug test. But okay


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

I don't, and I don't intend on it. No strong opinion on it, though.


----------



## David Hynes (May 11, 2007)

Smoke everyday after work or whatever, great for the old insomnia and pro wrestling viewing!
don't carew what kinda weed it is as long as it's full of THC!
Also joints are the way to go in my opinion, never really use bongs or pipes anymore, and rolling tobacco not cigarettes!


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

Smoked some weed when i was young a couple of times. 

Been there, done that, i'm done with smoke for years and btw i see to much heavy weed smokers who are now dealing with schizophrenia or depersonalization disorder in my job to going back into this


----------



## DR JUPES (May 21, 2009)

I know a bunch of lads that went into rehab because they took it too far into addiction.


----------



## dele (Feb 21, 2005)

Jupiter said:


> I know a bunch of lads that went into rehab because they took it too far into addiction.


It's time for Joe Rogan:


----------



## Ashleigh Rose (Aug 14, 2009)

I used to smoke it when I was like 16 with my friends, pretending like it was actually interesting.

Then I grew up.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Rajah said:


> Why do you think they call it dope?


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

Ashleigh Rose said:


> I used to smoke it when I was like 16 with my friends, pretending like it was actually interesting.
> 
> Then I grew up.


And now you get shitfaced drunk.

amirite?


----------



## Ashleigh Rose (Aug 14, 2009)

The Sheikuation™;9115857 said:


> And now you get shitfaced drunk.
> 
> amirite?


Nah, I did that at the time too.

Really though, I've just never understood the world's obsession with weed. All it ever did was make me tired and hungry. Why waste money, time and braincells on that?


----------



## HIGHLIGHT (Jun 10, 2007)

I enjoy a buzz every so often yeah.

I have cut down a lot though, because I never actually got anything done.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

dele said:


> It's time for Joe Rogan:


Joe's got a point. Forks should be illegal.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

Ashleigh Rose said:


> Nah, I did that at the time too.
> 
> Really though, I've just never understood the world's obsession with weed. All it ever did was make me tired and hungry. Why waste money, time and braincells on that?


Well, let's see. You don't lose brain cells form smoking marijuana actually, you lose it from drinking way more. That's a proven fact.

People who smoke marijuana for recreational use, use it to ease stress, relax, and "feel good." As I said earlier, it also makes food taste better, sex feel better, music sound better, and movies more enjoyable. And compared to alcohol, it's relatively harmless.

Now people who smoke marijuana legally for medicinal use, like myself, use it for a variety of reasons. I'm not going to get into why I'm prescribed, but it helps people with any sort of chronic pain who don't want to kill their liver and kidneys with pain killers every day. It's also great for cancer patients who get a loss of appetite. It also benefits those who.. ahh fuck it, here's a list I found online:



> Addiction, Arthritis, Appetite Loss, Nausea, Cancer Chemotherapy, AIDS Wasting Syndrome, Nausea From Cancer, Chemotherapy, Glaucoma, Multiple Sclerosis, Depression, Parkinson’s Disease, Movement Disorders, Dystonia, Asthma, Brain Injury/Stroke, Crohn's Disease, Ulcerative Depression, Mental Illness, Epilepsy, Fibromyalgia, High Blood Pressure/Hypertension, Migraine, Nail Patella Syndrome, Schizophrenia, Tourette's Syndrome.


So basically, it's a great medicine for many people, hence why it's becoming more and more legal in different states and regions all over the world. There's also so many different kinds of delicious strains and flavors, with different effects. Some strains make you kick back and relax, and those are indicas. Other strains that are sativas, generally make you energetic and ready to go out. 

To me, it's like being drunk without getting sick. Some people may not feel like shit the next day after drinking, but I sure as hell do. I can also smoke an ounce of weed in a night, and I'll be perfectly fine and in my right mind, rather than getting belligerent and acting a fool when I drink a lot of alc.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Pot is peculiar in that it eases pain, yet enhances pleasure. Quite miraculous really.

An ounce in a night Sheik? Geez dude. Is that necessary? lol


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

MrMister said:


> Pot is peculiar in that it eases pain, yet enhances pleasure. Quite miraculous really.


*I'd like to smoke joint with Jesus. 


And Sheiky...if you're in that much pain so constantly you sure as hell don't need to get into the wrestling business. That's just crazy.*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

LadyCroft said:


> *I'd like to smoke joint with Jesus.
> 
> 
> And Sheiky...if you're in that much pain so constantly you sure as hell don't need to get into the wrestling business. That's just crazy.*


Tokin up with Willie would be mighty fine indeed.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

Hahaha. Nah I'm not in pain at all LC. But you're right as hell about that.

And I do have to get into the wrestling business.

Edit: What I have is called TMJ. It's when you grind your teeth at night, thus my jaw hurts like fucking hell when I try and extend it throughout the day. But when I take a couple hits of the bowl, the pain just goes away.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

MrMister said:


> Tokin up with Willie would be mighty fine indeed.


*Did you hear about him getting busted and charged with misdemeanor possession recently?




Larry Papke, AP


After Willie Nelson's arrest last week (Nov. 26) for marijuana possession, the country star managed to steer clear of felony charges and walked away with a misdemeanor.

The southern superstar was originally suspected of carrying six ounces of the narcotic, which was found on his tour bus while traveling from California to Texas. Nelson faced felony charges with a maximum sentence of two years in prison plus a $10,000 fine. Officials later determined the amount of marijuana to be four ounces, earning the 77-year-old a $4,000 fine and maximum one-year prison term. However, according to TMZ.com, Nelson will not be jailed.

In an interview with 'Rolling Stone,' Mickey Raphael, a harmonica player for Nelson, revealed that the 'Country Music' performer was in high spirits since he was arrested and subsequently released. "He said he feels great - he lost six ounces," Raphael said.

Dick DeGuerin, a Texas criminal defense lawyer, questioned the lawfulness of the search. DeGuerin pointed out that officials searched the vehicle 100 miles from the Mexican border.

"It's supposed to be a checkpoint only for aliens, and [agents] overstep their authority all the time," explained DeGuerin, who recently represented former politician Tom Delay and country singer Billy Joe Shaver. "I've had several cases from that checkpoint and they just use the opportunity to check out anybody they want to. If you have long hair, if you're driving a van or it looks like you're from California or you look like a hippie, they do profiling."

Click to expand...

http://www.theboot.com/2010/12/04/willie-nelson-charged-with-misdemeanor-for-marijuana-possession/

Good ol Willie. lol
*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

LadyCroft said:


> *Did you hear about him getting busted and charged with misdemeanor possession recently?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah I heard of this'un. They were talking down here that he could actually face jail. I laughed. It's Willie Nelson. No judge is going to incarcerate him.

EDIT: Small world Sheik, I have that same thing, but probably not to the severity you do. It doesn't cause me any pain, or at least, I just deal with the pain it does cause.


----------



## Ashleigh Rose (Aug 14, 2009)

The Sheikuation™ said:


> Well, let's see. You don't lose brain cells form smoking marijuana actually, you lose it from drinking way more. That's a proven fact.
> 
> People who smoke marijuana for recreational use, use it to ease stress, relax, and "feel good." As I said earlier, it also makes food taste better, sex feel better, music sound better, and movies more enjoyable. And compared to alcohol, it's relatively harmless.
> 
> ...


Gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah.

When someone retaliates to my "weed is boring" posts with defensive paragraphs and lists to "prove" shit, etc, etc, I always just get lazy and go with the same response -

I guess I just wasn't sold the good stuff.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

Probably not over there in Ireland. The green shit you got last probably had TOO MANY LIMES! :side:


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

You live in Northern Ireland, Ashleigh. I think St. Patrick chased all the pot plants away.


----------



## dele (Feb 21, 2005)

Ashleigh Rose said:


> Really though, I've just never understood the world's obsession with weed. All it ever did was make me tired and hungry. Why waste money, time and braincells on that?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

The Sheikuation™ said:


> Well, let's see. You don't lose brain cells form smoking marijuana actually, you lose it from drinking way more. That's a proven fact.
> 
> People who smoke marijuana for recreational use, use it to ease stress, relax, and "feel good." As I said earlier, it also makes food taste better, sex feel better, music sound better, and movies more enjoyable. And compared to alcohol, it's relatively harmless.
> 
> ...


dude, calm down. smoke a blunt, ease up on all the defense. haters gonna hate and whatnot.


----------



## sbuch (Nov 8, 2006)

I don't see what the problem is with smoking a blunt to unwind and relax. People do the same exact thing with alcohol, a proven more deadly drug. I hate to sound cliche but weed is all nat-ur-al and overall isn't that bad for you. I would rather smoke 12 blunts in a night then take 12 shots of liquor any day.

However, since I have stopped there haven't been any side effects at all. If I drank as much as I smoked then suddenly stopped my body would be reacting totally differently. So yeah, weed > alcohol ...and pot head opinions > everyone else. lol


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

Sticksy said:


> dude, calm down. smoke a blunt, ease up on all the defense. haters gonna hate and whatnot.


How did I seem defensive? The girl asked a question and I just wanted to enlighten her. The post took me 2 minutes to write, there's nothing wrong with sharing knowledge.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

In my experience only 5 ft tall Hmongs can survive drinking 12 shots in one sitting.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

The people that say its not fun, it depends who you are doing it with and what you are doing to be honest. My friends and I have a mancave built from a shed that has couches, chairs, tables, a TV, and a gamecube in it. So we always have fun.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Was Marian in Raiders of the Lost Ark drinking with Hmong in that classic scene?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Might have been. Seriously those fuckers like to get DRUNK.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Smoking by yourself is fun too, at least for me. You've never really heard music until you put on some headphones and turn it up while you're blazed. Playing video games is far more fun when you're baked. Sex is 1000000X times better when you are high as opposed to sober. Kinda ruined regular sex for me, to be honest. Regular sex doesn't feel anywhere in the same galaxy as good as when you're high on weed.

Basically, life is just so much better when you're on it. Sounds like I'm a heroin addict, I know, but it's still the truth.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

You better be share-oin that heroin.


----------



## sbuch (Nov 8, 2006)

McQueen said:


> In my experience only 5 ft tall Hmongs can survive drinking 12 shots in one sitting.


Haha really?? Me and my friend took 12 shots each one night when I was 17, needless to say we both ended up with alcohol poisoning and a very bad hang over.

Haven't drank since.

Oh and walls, you're dead on with that post.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Depends on what the 12 shots are. It's certainly excessive with your garden variety liquor, but it's definitely doable.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I'm talking like Petrone, Quervo shit like that, at the very least some good old Jack. They just obliverate themselves. At the Hmong bar I go to the bartender who is sort of a buddy of mine makes a shot with 4 of the pretty much the strongest shit you legally can buy into one shot and i've seen some Hmong guys take 2 or 3 of them down. I don't think he legally can sell those shots because they're so strong. Its Wild Turkey, Rumpleminze, 99 Bananas and something else I can never remember.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

depends on the time frame really. over like 6 hours me and a mate went through a couple of beers each at the pub, then split a bottle of vodka and a bottle of bourbon between us. I did end up passed out after having power spewed on my floor but you know, alive.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Obviously body size is a factor too. I have seen some shrimpy dudes pound some shots though, totally defying what's sane and reasonable.

Twelve shots of tequila is either bulletproof or invisible. Can't remember which.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

never, it grosses me out.


----------



## Cowabunga (Oct 9, 2010)

Never tried it and never will.


----------



## KaijuFan (Aug 22, 2006)

walls said:


> Smoking by yourself is fun too, at least for me. You've never really heard music until you put on some headphones and turn it up while you're blazed. Playing video games is far more fun when you're baked. Sex is 1000000X times better when you are high as opposed to sober. Kinda ruined regular sex for me, to be honest. Regular sex doesn't feel anywhere in the same galaxy as good as when you're high on weed.
> 
> Basically, life is just so much better when you're on it. Sounds like I'm a heroin addict, I know, but it's still the truth.


Thisthisthisthisthisthisthisthis
/thread


----------



## dele (Feb 21, 2005)

Yeah, sex while high is pretty incredible. Found that out in the last semester.


----------



## DR JUPES (May 21, 2009)

Oh did your friend tell you about it then?


----------



## BabyBoy (Mar 19, 2003)

I smoke all day, everyday. I love it. I have my medical card, but smoke it recreationally. I don't give a fuck what anybody thinks. I'm still one of the smartest motherfuckers alive and will am still smarter than all of you who don't smoke weed and think you're better than others. Weed is a choice, just as everything else is. It doesn't affect my knowledge. It actually expands it as I am able to focus!!

SMACK RAJAH'S ASS


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

BabyBoy said:


> I smoke all day, everyday. I love it. I have my medical card, but smoke it recreationally. I don't give a fuck what anybody thinks. I'm still one of the smartest motherfuckers alive *and will am still smarter than all of you who don't smoke weed and think you're better than others.* Weed is a choice, just as everything else is. It doesn't affect my knowledge. It actually expands it as I am able to focus!!
> 
> SMACK RAJAH'S ASS


Riiiiiiiiiight.

:side:


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Sticksy said:


> depends on the time frame really. over like 6 hours me and a mate went through a couple of beers each at the pub, then split a bottle of vodka and a bottle of bourbon between us. I did end up passed out after having power spewed on my floor but you know, alive.


Pub crawl?

Can't wait to do one of them when I turn 18.


----------



## Kdrag (Feb 28, 2007)

Yup. And I do other drugs too, ooohohooo~~~

I'm hopped up on blow atm. Go on, hate me. The stigma lives on~~~

Not doing drugs is fine, but being judgmental towards those who use but don't abuse them are utter, incompetent, naive & inexperienced fools. Usually don't know what they're talking about either.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Never have never will.


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

I do, once or twice a week. 

Don't really care what people think about it, and don't care if some people don't want to smoke at all.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

I did for 10 years, but I quit a couple years ago.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

Sticksy said:


> depends on the time frame really. over like 6 hours me and a mate went through a couple of beers each at the pub, then split a bottle of vodka and a bottle of bourbon between us. I did end up passed out after having power spewed on my floor but you know, alive.


If you're generally pretty good at HOLDING YOUR LIQUOR~ then 12/14 shots in the space of about 6 hours is absolutely doable. I haven't really went hard on shots in a long time, but when I turned 21 I did 13 in the space of about 20 minutes. Only 6 of them were worth a shit, though (some combination of Sambuca and Aftershock). The rest were those shitty Apple or Cherry Sourz that you can neck a bottle of. Still wound up hammered, obviously. If it was 13 real shots then that's a compltely different story.

Fuck Tequila though. I hate that shit. I'll drink pretty anything, but that's a last last resort.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

tequlia's pretty fucking awful. especially after you've had a few and the bastard barman passes you the salt and the lemon(depending on the nightclub) and I'm too drunk to even know what the fuck to do with them and I end up trying to eat the lemon instead of drinking the fucking shot.

Jeiger I could drink all night though. Lovely stuff. And yeah, 12 shots over a period of 6 hours or so is doable, alright.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Kizza said:


> Pub crawl?
> 
> Can't wait to do one of them when I turn 18.


no, housewarming. was epic.

actually i do have a lesson i learnt on my 2nd pub crawl. We were at the 2nd last bar and by this stage i was pretty well on my way to being legless. Then the best/worst thing you'll hear from a guy when you're drinking "fuck yeah, 2 for 1 cocktails". To cut a long story short, 2 long island ice teas b/c they were 2 for $9 seems like a awesome idea but it gets you blind. Now i can't remember much of that night but from what i've been told i flipped the bird to one of my best female friends for the best part of an hour, drank more vodka, had to be half carried out of the joint and helped home. All of this while not getting kicked out (rather proud tbh)



Andy3000 said:


> If you're generally pretty good at HOLDING YOUR LIQUOR~ then 12/14 shots in the space of about 6 hours is absolutely doable. I haven't really went hard on shots in a long time, but when I turned 21 I did 13 in the space of about 20 minutes. Only 6 of them were worth a shit, though (some combination of Sambuca and Aftershock). The rest were those shitty Apple or Cherry Sourz that you can neck a bottle of. Still wound up hammered, obviously. If it was 13 real shots then that's a compltely different story.
> 
> Fuck Tequila though. I hate that shit. I'll drink pretty anything, but that's a last last resort.


12-14 shots in 6 hours is easily doable. haven't gone hard with shots for awhile. I <3 tequila. Sambuca is also awesome.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

In between not exercising, eating fatty foods and drinking alcohol, I just don't have time for weed...


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

Lostfap said:


> tequlia's pretty fucking awful. especially after you've had a few and the bastard barman passes you the salt and the lemon(depending on the nightclub) and I'm too drunk to even know what the fuck to do with them and I end up trying to eat the lemon instead of drinking the fucking shot.
> 
> Jeiger I could drink all night though. Lovely stuff. And yeah, 12 shots over a period of 6 hours or so is doable, alright.


Fuck the limes/lemons. I've got a scar on my bottom lip that's never healed properly (well, obviously... more like never closed properly) and a couple years ago in Spain the lemon juice and salt (no limes, I guess) got right into the cut and... motherFUCKER. Just felt like a stabbing pain out of nowhere. Couldn't even keep my mouth closed and wound up spitting it over the bar. Barmain thought I threw up. Don't like Tequila anyway so it's not like that's a regular occurrence, but still.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Haven't done tequila yet. Interested to try it.

Need to get on that hopefully for the 18th.


----------



## dele (Feb 21, 2005)

Shotgunning beer is where it's at.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

Oh man, I haven't done that in fucking ages. 

Doing shit through the eyeball is something I've tried staying away from as well. Did it last year with Sambuca and my girlfriend looked horrified. We're no longer together.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Andy3000 said:


> Oh man, I haven't done that in fucking ages.
> 
> Doing shit through the eyeball is something I've tried staying away from as well. Did it last year with Sambuca and my girlfriend looked horrified. We're no longer together.


I'm sure THAT was the reason you are no longer together .


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

12-13 shots in 6 hours? Pfft. That's fucking nothing. Are you fucking serious? I could finish a small bottle of vodka by myself in 6 hours. 

No idea why you would mix liquor with beer though. That's just retarded. Always gives me the spins. And honestly, why even drink beer if you're getting fucked up harder on the liquor? Doesn't even make sense imo. Waste of piss time. 



Kizza said:


> Haven't done tequila yet. Interested to try it.
> 
> Need to get on that hopefully for the 18th.


It's really not much different than normal whiskey tbh. I have no idea why it gets such a bad wrap. Maybe because of the taste, I dunno. But I've never had a bad experience from it. Not my favorite either. I prefer straight vodka tbh, which is stronger anyway. When I go whiskey, I roll with Jack or Southern Comfort.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

Cerbs said:


> It's really not much different than normal whiskey tbh. I have no idea why it gets such a bad wrap. Maybe because of the taste, I dunno. But I've never had a bad experience from it. Not my favorite either. I prefer straight vodka tbh, which is stronger anyway. When I go whiskey, I roll with Jack or Southern Comfort.


It's the taste. At least for me personally. I could drink most shit you put down in front of me, but I honestly can't stomach that stuff. I don't really care for Jack much now either (used to be my whiskey of choice years ago), but if that's all there was I'd have no problem drinking it. If all that's there is Tequila then, well, yeah I'd still probably drink it, but I'd probably have to hold my nose like a girly little ...got after a while and I haven't done that since long before I was a fully-fledged boozehound. 

Irish whiskey is where it's at. Although my old man bought me a really expensive bottle of Bourbon for Christmas a couple years ago that I'd definitely drink regularly if I could find it in any pubs or clubs.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

I've never had irish whiskey. What's a brand name? Maybe I'll look for some in the near future. 

The one thing I can absolutely not stand is Jager though. That is seriously the worst-tasting alcohol I've ever had. I'm pretty much the only one of my friends that feels that way about it too. It's ALWAYS around when alcohol is and I just cannot drink it. 

I want to try Absinth though. And not the bullshit they have in the states, I mean the REAL deal.


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

Cerbs said:


> I want to try Absinth though. And not the bullshit they have in the states, I mean the REAL deal.


Done it once, never again.

I blocked and deleted the girl from Facebook afterwards, due to sheer embarrassment of how fugly she was.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

FX™ said:


> Done it once, never again.
> 
> I blocked and deleted the girl from Facebook afterwards, due to sheer embarrassment of how fugly she was.


Did your face look like this in the morning?


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

Jameson is definitely my favourite Irish whiskey. My favourite drink, period. 










Looks like that^^^, obv.


I don't mind Jager. They never used to sell it in a lot of clubs over here a few years back, but now it's everywhere. I'd probably rather drink Jager on its own than a Jager Bomb, actually.

Absinthe. I tried that for the first time when I was 17 and I thought my liver would explode. THAT is a fucking shot. I tried to do it through my eye once like a total retard and I thought I was blind. Never doing that shit again.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

I didn't know Jameson was an Irish whiskey. But I DO know that's where Jenna Jameson got her name from. I know for sure they have this at the liquor store. 

In that case, might save the Absinthe for a special occasion.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Absinthe's really great, it's like 80% or some shit. The one I had tasted sort of like liquorish too, so it wasn't too bad. First time I had it was 4 years ago on holiday in Spain when me and a few friends drank 2 bottles of it between us. One of them got stopped because they thought he was on drugs and another nearly drowned. Good night.

And yeah Jameson's probably the best Irish Whiskey, from those I've tried.


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

Cerbs said:


> No idea why you would mix liquor with beer though. That's just retarded. Always gives me the spins. And honestly, why even drink beer if you're getting fucked up harder on the liquor? Doesn't even make sense imo. Waste of piss time.


Hmm, it works for me. I rarely have nights where I'm going straight on spirits. Usually I used them to punctuate beer drinking or speed up the inebriation process. As for getting "the spins". If I'm mixing drinks it would be _in the hope_ of getting the spins and messing myself up as much as possible.

With you on the piss time thing though. I've got a weak bladder anyway so beer sessions have me running to the toilet every 20 minutes. Particularly inconvenient if engaged with a female. Or if done in a nice nightclub, because it attracts attention of bouncers who deduce that I must be going to the toilets to do lines of coke.



Cerbs said:


> I prefer straight vodka tbh, which is stronger anyway. When I go whiskey, I roll with Jack or Southern Comfort.


Pleeeeeeeeeeeeease do not refer to Southern Comfort as "whiskey"!


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

ColeStar said:


> As for getting "the spins". If I'm mixing drinks it would be _in the hope_ of getting the spins and messing myself up as much as possible.


Yeah, I don't like doing that. I drink regularly and the spins make me want to puke. I like the "getting messed up" part, acting stupid and all that, but I don't get like fall-down drunk on purpose or anything. Personally I just don't enjoy that kind of feeling. But it happens accidently from time to time when I get caught up in socializing or playing a video game and I'm not keeping track of how much I'm drinking. 


> Pleeeeeeeeeeeeease do not refer to Southern Comfort as "whiskey"!


 Why not? The 100 proof SC is awesome.


----------



## Ashleigh Rose (Aug 14, 2009)

-can outdrink all of you bitches-


----------



## DR JUPES (May 21, 2009)

Lostfap said:


> tequlia's pretty fucking awful. especially after you've had a few and the bastard barman passes you the salt and the lemon(depending on the nightclub) and I'm too drunk to even know what the fuck to do with them and I end up trying to eat the lemon instead of drinking the fucking shot.
> 
> Jeiger I could drink all night though. Lovely stuff. And yeah, 12 shots over a period of 6 hours or so is doable, alright.


Jaiger is my drink, and Jaiger bombs.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Ashleigh Rose said:


> -can outdrink all of you bitches-


*I'm a ******* and I'd never try to out drink someone from Ireland. *


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

Cerbs said:


> Why not? The 100 proof SC is awesome.


Yeah the 50% is better but it's still not a whiskey. Southern Comfort is just a spirit with a whiskey flavour to it.



Ashleigh Rose said:


> -can outdrink all of you bitches-


No. Effing way.



LadyCroft said:


> *I'm a ******* and I'd never try to out drink someone from Ireland. *


Just as well she's British 
Going out in Belfast makes me feel like the only sober person in town, and I get _levelled_. My conclusion is that Ulstermen can't hold their alcohol.


----------



## dele (Feb 21, 2005)

Since I'm from Wisconsin I'm genetically required to drink Brandy.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

No I don't. I tried it once and didn't like it. But either way, I'm not straight-edge like CM Punk so it doesn't matter.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

i smoke generally a few times everyday if i can.
prefer a glass pipe...
hate all alcohol and havent been drunk in 6-7 years


----------



## ~Fallen Angel~ (Oct 24, 2008)

Ashleigh Rose said:


> -can outdrink all of you bitches-





LadyCroft said:


> *I'm a ******* and I'd never try to out drink someone from Ireland. *


I want to get drunk with both of you. We can outdrink all of these guys! 

I used to smoke weed occasionally but I stopped because my experience with the bong was very unpleasant. I inhaled way too much and consequently, I felt like I was going to die. It was one of the worst feelings in the world. I've smoked a few times after this incident but it's very rare. I keep remembering the choking sensation which was horrible.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

~Fallen Angel~ said:


> I want to get drunk with both of you. We can outdrink all of these guys!
> 
> I used to smoke weed occasionally but I stopped because my experience with the bong was very unpleasant. I inhaled way too much and consequently, I felt like I was going to die. It was one of the worst feelings in the world. I've smoked a few times after this incident but it's very rare. I keep remembering the choking sensation which was horrible.


This goes away over time. Your lungs develop this resistance to it, for me anyway. I thought I was going to die the first few times as well but you get used to it and then it's awesome.

On the topic of booze, I've been drunk like 5 times in my life and I don't like the feeling of it for some reason. I don't do anything stupid and I always remember everything I did the night before in perfect detail but I guess it's just not for me. I do think it's funny though how people take some sort of pride in being able to drink more than other people. You can drink more than me or a group of people? Good for you, have a cookie.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Yea I do and my favorite is out of a potato or apple. It's not nearly as good as a bong, but it sure is a lot more fun.


----------



## Ashleigh Rose (Aug 14, 2009)

ColeStar said:


> Just as well she's British
> Going out in Belfast makes me feel like the only sober person in town, and I get _levelled_. My conclusion is that Ulstermen can't hold their alcohol.


It depends where you go really. The chav scum of this town get wasted on a bottle of cider, then turn into even more disgusitng creatures than they were previously. It's a bit of a nasty thing to witness.

I'm an Ulster_woman_, so that's a different story.


----------



## OhMy (Dec 10, 2010)

No. Wouldn't lower myself


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Ashleigh Rose said:


> It depends where you go really. The chav scum of this town get wasted on a bottle of cider, then turn into even more disgusitng creatures than they were previously. It's a bit of a nasty thing to witness.
> 
> I'm an Ulster_woman_, so that's a different story.


pffffffft. You're not even Irish. You're NORTH Irish. OOOOOH I went there I went there.


----------



## Ashleigh Rose (Aug 14, 2009)

Cerbs said:


> pffffffft. You're not even Irish. You're NORTH Irish. OOOOOH I went there I went there.


NORTH Irish? LOL that's so cute.
*Northern

It doesn't bother me though, "go there" all you like.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Ashleigh Rose said:


> It doesn't bother me though, "go there" all you like.


i'm just going to take this out of context....


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

Best thing about Ireland:


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I was a major pot head. Those were the days but I stopped drinking and smoking this year and feel pretty damn good.
Alcohol never got me in trouble. I thought everyone was uglier while I was drunk. Some people still don't believe me when I say I'm not not doing anything but that's because I'm a conspiracy theorist.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

Is that straight edge lifestyle cool Amber?

I'm considering doing it since I'm starting wrestling training in May.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

God I hate that term and I'm far from it. No disrespect to anyone who is straight edge but not everyone who is clean is "Edge" or is apart of that movement. I just decided to stop doing it for the foreseeable future but I'm not against it. My mom has never drank alcohol or smoked anything but you won't see her wearing an X on her hand and claiming anything. She's just clean.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

LOL you know what I mean. Not being under the influence, how is it?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Sorry I tend to go on tangents. :lmao
Physically I feel so much better off of it than I felt on it. I always ate healthy but I don't feel sluggish or tired anymore. I honestly don't even miss it except for when Impact is on.


----------



## Nation_Of_Violence (Jun 12, 2009)

Yeah, I smoke, at least once daily, but not every day, I used to say weed was nothing good and dangerous, irony.

Favorite way to smoke: Either a hookah or a blunt.

Favorite Type: Personally, if it gets me high, I don't care, I do have to say purple is the shit.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

:lmao

Kush makes iMPACT! the best show on television.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

No. Never touch the stuff. 

The reason? I saw a dude smoke one joint and proceed to eat about 4 porkchops. The scary part? The guy is a vegetarian. Damn. 


I just don't like the idea of being that out of control of my actions. Alcohol could do that too, but I know limit and i know when to stop before I get piss drunk & completely out of control. Weed, I don't feel like experimenting with my limit to be honest.


----------



## KingofFunk412 (Jan 14, 2010)

Smoking ain't my bag, yo. The ladies aren't too fond of it either. I have friends who smoke a lot, and their lives just get worse and worse due to it. Its a shame.

Nothing against people who smoke though.


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

Cerbs said:


> pffffffft. You're not even Irish. You're NORTH Irish. OOOOOH I went there I went there.


Chuckled at North Irish. However, I do have a few Catholic Northern Irish friends who take such distinctions _very_ seriously indeed.



Sticksy said:


> i'm just going to take this out of context....


Repped.



Ashleigh Rose said:


> It depends where you go really. The chav scum of this town get wasted on a bottle of cider, then turn into even more disgusitng creatures than they were previously. It's a bit of a nasty thing to witness.
> 
> I'm an Ulster_woman_, so that's a different story.


By any chance, is this the story of which you speak?



Times Herald Record said:


> *Ulster woman charged with rap€ of 16-year-old boy*
> 
> GLEN SPEY - A 24-year-old Kingston woman was charged on Monday with the rap€ of a 16-year-old boy after deputies responded to a domestic dispute on High Road in Glen Spey.
> 
> ...


So _that's_ what Ulster_women_ do when drunk, huh...


----------



## DeeRose (Nov 22, 2010)

Yes, yes I do.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Never have yet.


----------



## XPac99 (Apr 15, 2010)

Americans are fuckin strange with their drinkin, 12 shots in 6 hours not bein doable ? Jesus I used to drink a 10 glass of vodka before goin out (thats a fifth for you USA dwellers)

Stopped that carryon now though, in fact I dont even drink spirits as part of a carryout

As for smoking weed, I used to, not fully on the reg but then I stopped for a couple of reasons, one being that it doesnt really do much for me at all

BTW LOL @ some responses along the lines of 'Id never sink so low !' Some people need to wind their neck in


----------



## ~Fallen Angel~ (Oct 24, 2008)

walls said:


> This goes away over time. Your lungs develop this resistance to it, for me anyway. I thought I was going to die the first few times as well but you get used to it and then it's awesome.
> 
> On the topic of booze, I've been drunk like 5 times in my life and I don't like the feeling of it for some reason. I don't do anything stupid and I always remember everything I did the night before in perfect detail but I guess it's just not for me. I do think it's funny though how people take some sort of pride in being able to drink more than other people. You can drink more than me or a group of people? Good for you, have a cookie.


Yeah, I know it will probably go away eventually but I rather not do it. I HATED that feeling so much which is why I rather not relive it. I also don't like the effects that weed have on me. I laugh too much at the most random phrases and I don't stop. Eventually, my stomach starts hurting which isn't fun. I'm very tired, get the munchies and become awfully tired. If I'm sleep deprived, I'll smoke a bit but I try to stay away from it.

I understand how you feel about drinking. I've been drunk WAY TOO OFTEN; hence I think my system has started rejecting alcohol. I can't drink much because I usually start feeling sick. I also tend to be a complete idiot when I'm drunk and I hate dealing with hang overs. I'll get drunk once or twice per year but besides that, I'll have one or two drinks when I go out for dinner.



Cerbs said:


> pffffffft. You're not even Irish. You're NORTH Irish. OOOOOH I went there I went there.


North Irish! :lmao That's adorable!


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

French Wine with dinner i'd hope.


----------



## ~Fallen Angel~ (Oct 24, 2008)

French or Italian fine wine.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Absolutely enchanting.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

XPac99 said:


> Americans are fuckin strange with their drinkin, 12 shots in 6 hours not bein doable ? Jesus I used to drink a 10 glass of vodka before goin out (thats a fifth for you USA dwellers)
> 
> Stopped that carryon now though, in fact I dont even drink spirits as part of a carryout
> 
> ...


OK, REAL FUNNY PATRICK.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

KingofFunk412 said:


> The ladies aren't too fond of it either.


That's the biggest load of shit I've ever heard. Seems like an excuse for a pothead with no game.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

:lmao I agree. Most party girls i've known were always down to at least smoke some bud.


----------



## D17 (Sep 28, 2010)

Simple fact that I never have and never will, and also never have and never will drink alcohol and smoke ...s, I wonder what that makes me hmmm..........


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

D17 said:


> Simple fact that I never have and never will, and also never have and never will drink alcohol and smoke ...s, I wonder what that makes me hmmm..........


Well you called ciggies "...s", so I'm going to guess English?


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

brian8448 said:


> You do not physically withdraw from marijuana like other drugs, like alcohol, SSRI's, benzos, opiates, amphetamines, etc.


Another bullshit statement. One of the many myths on the pothead side of the whole weed debate. 

Try smoking an ounce of weed by yourself every week, become dependant on it just to feel normal, carry on at a shit job for 8 years, then suddenly decide to quit. You feel like complete and utter _shit_. Your appetite goes away, you start gaining weight rapidly because your average heart rate has drastically decreased, which in turn makes your metabolism change, you become extremely irritable for at least a month afterwards, you constantly think about clinging to another substance to replace it, etc. Weed is no different than heroin if you abuse it enough. And don't even try arguing with me about it because I've experienced this first hand and have no doubt smoked more pot than anyone on this forum. 


JEFF.JARRETT said:


> That's laughable, marijuana causes anxiety and paranoia.





walls said:


> One of the many, many misconceptions of the wonder plant.


As much of a tool JEFF.JARRETT is, he's right about the anxiety part. It doesn't make you anxious while you're on it, but when you run out or don't have it when you want it, it makes you insane for it. I've even had panic attacks after smoking too much of it. Just depends on the person. Most potheads like to believe it affects everyone the same way and it's just not that simple.


----------



## The BoogeyMan (Jan 3, 2006)

No, don't smoke weed.

Don't really have a desire to. My uncle is a major weedsmoker but he's got a long list of problems as it is, some stemming from.
Been Straight Edge for about three years, but have plenty of friends who toke up and I don't mind.


----------



## Ashleigh Rose (Aug 14, 2009)

ColeStar said:


> By any chance, is this the story of which you speak?
> 
> 
> So _that's_ what Ulster_women_ do when drunk, huh...


LOL, what in fuck's name. 

I don't know whether to be more confused at the story, or the fact that I've never heard of the places "Kingston" or "Lumberland" in my life...


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Off topic.

Did tequila for the first time tonight. Be proud.


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

Ashleigh Rose said:


> LOL, what in fuck's name.
> 
> I don't know whether to be more confused at the story, or the fact that I've never heard of the places "Kingston" or "Lumberland" in my life...


I'm guessing that you don't remember attacking the kid either?


----------



## AshleyNL (May 20, 2006)

I cannot say I have tried marijuana. Although, I must admit, I have considered it. Supposedly, it is a good stress reliever, and with how stressed my life has been, it would be nice to have something help mellow things out.


----------



## Lihen (Sep 23, 2010)

Yes I do, I plan of giving myself a nice dime bag for xmas and another for new year's


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

Are Space Cakes worth it? My mates wanna try baking some, but I'm in two minds. Don't wanna waste the weed.


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

Well you kinda need much to get High.


----------



## alexfakelastname (Oct 17, 2009)

Not much nowadays, my girlfriend won't let me. Says it gives me a weird smell and whatnot. But me and the boys from BZW would ride to McDonalds after a good show and stop at a friends house to pick up 40 or 50 dollars worth to celebrate.

Favorite way: We made a Pepsi Can Bong one time that was really good.
Favorite kind: Fuck, I forget the name but it's lemon something. Really good.


----------



## Foz (Jul 21, 2008)

Yes. It's the only way I can tolerate watching SmackDown! these days.


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

This is a really nooby question, and I know there's probably stuff online, but I've only ever smoked joints. Is there any extra equipment you need to smoke out of a bong, and is it pretty much self-explanatory? To be honest, I just smoke weed. I don't claim to be a big weed-head, because I've never researched it or I don't even know what the weights mean. Just give me a joint and I'll smoke it. Job done. But I wanna try it out of a bong.

I've never even bothered rolling my joints since I smoke with my mates.


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

FX™ said:


> Are Space Cakes worth it? My mates wanna try baking some, but I'm in two minds. Don't wanna waste the weed.


I don't know what home cooked ones are like. I had them in a coffee shop in the Netherlands and they were great - didn't taste unusual at all.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

FX™ said:


> This is a really nooby question, and I know there's probably stuff online, but I've only ever smoked joints. Is there any extra equipment you need to smoke out of a bong, and is it pretty much self-explanatory? To be honest, I just smoke weed. I don't claim to be a big weed-head, because I've never researched it or I don't even know what the weights mean. Just give me a joint and I'll smoke it. Job done. But I wanna try it out of a bong.
> 
> I've never even bothered rolling my joints since I smoke with my mates.


Well a Bong, some water, weed and a lighter would be a good start.


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

McQueen said:


> Well a Bong, some water, weed and a lighter would be a good start.


Well yeah, lol. I meant extra equipment other than weed and a bong. (and obviously water and a lighter)


----------



## HBK337 (May 26, 2007)

^ You shouldn't need anything else, a bowl will come with the bong haha.

I smoke 3-4 times a week. My favorite kind is purple kush.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

FX™ said:


> Well yeah, lol. I meant extra equipment other than weed and a bong. (and obviously water and a lighter)


the chronic (vinyl)


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

^^^^^
i go with remy martin and my soda pop too


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

get an 18 year old bitch thats down to try anything once also


----------



## eddiefan (Dec 17, 2010)

I try to smoke at least once a week but it has been getting harder to do it since i started working on weekends too. Always great to chill with some weed and listen to my favorite music, watch movies or even wrestling with some of my pals. Weed just makes everything better


----------



## BronzyCoder (Oct 7, 2010)

I don't, but I've smoked e-weed which got me e-high.

As in, the computer stopped working and said "JUST CHILL MAN".


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

I was so high last night, and Smackdown was so much better.

On an (un)related note, I lost two bags of weed around the house last night. If my mum finds those before I do, I am dead.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

Absolutely not I don't. Im basically straight-edge lol.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

FX™ said:


> I was so high last night, and Smackdown was so much better.
> 
> On an (un)related note, I lost two bags of weed around the house last night. If my mum finds those before I do, I am dead.


I remember the very first time I got high I was watching Smackdown with my fiancee. Triple H had a match against Shelton Benjamin and having never been high before I thought that match (at the time) was the greatest match I had ever seen in my entire life. I was just so into it and everything seemed so much more awesome, as it often does on weed. The next day I caught the replay of SD and was looking forward to the match that I thought was the greatest match ever the night before being baked. Needless to say it sucked and I laughed. Started a beautiful relationship between the plant and myself.

I was Straight Edge my entire life until I smoked weed for the first time. Now I kick myself for not doing it in high school because A) I could have smoked up with my friends for free all the fucking time and B)I missed out on a few women because they smoked weed and at the time I didn't and wouldn't put up with it. How funny that is now.


----------



## mjgill85 (Jun 29, 2009)

I never have but I couldn't care less if other people do.


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

Has anyone ever tried Orange Pot? I know a Guy who is selling, but would like to know if it is worth it.

Also Tonight i am gonna mix again Weed with Alcohol, Food and TV, great mix.


----------



## AmateurPunkStuff (Dec 17, 2010)

For about 4.5 years, daily, for months at a time. Up until just recently for sanity/ monetary reason.

To smoke out of: I dig the gravity water bong, but I like a fat blunt best. Sure does make RAW better.
White Buddha was an interesting high. 

I have also delved into DXM and have robotripped on cough syrup five times, but have come to the conclusion that it's not worth the kidney damage to continue and would be pretty hesistant to try again. I think I got what I wished for out of it, anyway, though I wouldn't mind going back to Oz if I could just get all the shit I need to do an extraction.

All and all, it's best to stick with what grows from the ground.


----------



## androinv3 (Apr 11, 2010)

never not even a cigarette..But i always got a curiosity..


----------



## Shawty Mac 210 (Dec 27, 2010)

once in a while


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

androinv3 said:


> never not even a cigarette..But i always got a curiosity..


**dresses in black trench coat with black rim hat and hides in dark corner*

"Hey kid. Come over here. Wanna hit this joint? Come on. Everyone does it. Don't you wanna be cool?"*

This is what DARE teaches you. They give an unrealistic view of pot and how kids are presented with it and make up facts about it.

Cigs are another story but we're talking about pot here.


----------



## Mike J Cab00se (Aug 1, 2010)

never have and never will, not gonna kill myself


----------



## Zombiekid29 (Oct 8, 2007)

LOL at all the kids who come into these threads calling themselves Straight Edge. I hope you don't talk like that to people in real life.

Seriously though pot is for skids and hippies.


----------



## siavash (Mar 4, 2006)

Have not, and don't want to. Until a medical benefit is found to it, I'd rather just leave the "cool" kids to their smoking. Same goes for alcohol. And tattoos. 
God, I'm such a momma's boy!


----------



## llamadux (Dec 26, 2008)

No, but I have before. I don't miss it or care for it really. It didn't have much effect on me.
I have taken a lot of medications that fuck me up more than weed ever could.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Not regularly anymore. So many better things to smoke out there that are illegal.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

^salvia?


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

isnt salvia legal..


----------



## MRRSNTNO (Feb 19, 2009)

Never have, never will. I've got nothing against Weed, but I'd hate myself for smoking the stuff just because I've been brought up with a negative perception of it. I managed to accept that friends of mine do it, but I'd never catch myself doing it.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

DJ G-D said:


> isnt salvia legal..


in some places


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Panther said:


> **dresses in black trench coat with black rim hat and hides in dark corner**
> 
> *"Hey kid. Come over here. Wanna hit this joint? Come on. Everyone does it. Don't you wanna be cool?"*
> 
> ...


D.A.R.E. is extremely counter-productive to what they try to accomplish, it's not even funny. 

It practically _encourages_ kids to try drugs when they learn how full of shit D.A.R.E. is. I mean, when you two people are telling you two completely different things about drugs, and you know for fact one of them is full of shit, and the other is your friend offering you drugs, that's like 2:1 odds you're going to try the drugs. 

I think schools only adopt that policy because it's cheap tbh. I've seen drug-awareness campaigns that are infinitely more realistic that the shit D.A.R.E. shovels, and I'd bet anything it has mostly to do with how cheap it is.


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

Nope. Might try some one day but that's all.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

MRRSNTNO said:


> Never have, never will. I've got nothing against Weed, but I'd hate myself for smoking the stuff just because I've been brought up with a negative perception of it. I managed to accept that friends of mine do it, but I'd never catch myself doing it.


That's how I used to feel about it as well. I was only raised by my mother and she never said anything bad about it, though. I just came to the conclusion that I hated it myself before trying it, same with booze. Then I smoked for the first time and off to the races I went from there. Completely changed my life, 100%. I still don't like getting drunk, though. Don't like the feeling.


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

Being drunk is amazing.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

I was very disappointed after the first time I got drunk and I got really hammered the first time. Everyone is different. Some people hate the feeling of being high on weed, which is unfathomable to me.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

Absolutely not. Marijuana leads to insanity and is a gateway to crack addiction.

I'm guessing this thread is filled with 36 pages of people who mostly have no idea what they are talking about (like most drug threads on the internet) so I'll stray from commenting seriously.


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

walls said:


> I was very disappointed after the first time I got drunk and I got really hammered the first time. Everyone is different. Some people hate the feeling of being high on weed, which is unfathomable to me.


I always stop drinking once I'm drunk, sober up before bed and wake up nice the next day. I don't understand why people annihilate themselves when the feeling does not get better after you've got it. The initial feeling of drunkenness is the peak, and there's absolutely no point in going on as it's all a downward spiral from there.

I try to stay away from straight stuff, just hits you real quick and before you know it, gone.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

HoMiCiDaL26 said:


> I always stop drinking once I'm drunk, sober up before bed and wake up nice the next day. I don't understand why people annihilate themselves when the feeling does not get better after you've got it. The initial feeling of drunkenness is the peak, and there's absolutely no point in going on as it's all a downward spiral from there.
> 
> I try to stay away from straight stuff, just hits you real quick and before you know it, gone.


True enough. Sadly, my first time I didn't know that and I got annihilated and paid for it dearly the next day. I learned from that mistake and the times I got drunk after that were a lot better. Still, not my cup of tea.


----------



## <zero (Mar 16, 2009)

Be careful smoking that weed, you drugged up hippies

You'll all soon land in jail after a case of the munchies causes you to eat a California Cheeseburger....


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

No.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I've dabbled in that a few times. I don't know how it's addictive when I've smoked it a handful of times over the years. I can't stand the taste of it but god damn it makes you feel great. I've have some of the best sleep of my life using that drug.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

No I do not. 

I have nothing against it, and many people I know do and can function without issue while "under the influence". 

I would like to see Marijuana be legalized, and TAXED. Yes, Tax it up the a**. Why? Because currently your buying your illegal drug from someone who is profiting illegally. Most small time marijuana dealers are making unrecorded, non-reported income to the IRS. 

Second, it's far easier for a 16 year old to obtain marijuana than alcohol. Why? No drug dealer checks ID. Sell joints in a liquor store, they check ID's. Next, make driving under the influence of marijuana an arrestable offense that includes mandatory jail time (this should include alcohol too). 

If you feel weed should be legalized, you should agree with everything I just said.


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

I would still buy it from my dealer, cause if you add tax it's gonna be more expensive, fuck that.


----------



## Fact (May 25, 2010)

I'm growing my own seeds of Durban Poison 100% sativa


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

No. And you're a fail if you do.


----------



## sean 590 (Jul 29, 2009)

Not for me


----------



## TNAFan4lyfe (Apr 2, 2013)

Hell yeahhhh!

OG Kush <3
Bong/Blunt


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

I've probably gotten high no more than 10 times in my life. Of course I enjoyed it, but it's not something I'd fiend over like a lot of people. It's almost scary how many people turn smoking weed into a lifestyle. It's practically got it's own subculture. It's not that serious.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

This thread is 2 years and 4 months old. Are you high right now you silly fuck?


----------

